# كيفية اختيار مضخات على التفرع ضمن دارة الشيلر (دعوة للنقاش)



## أسامة الحلبي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع مخصص للنقاش عن كيفية اختيار مضخات موصولة على التفرع (التوازي) ضمن دارة مغلقة كدارة الشيلر

وقبل البدء بطرح وجهة نظري أود التنويه أنني أفردت هذا الموضوع بعد طرح موضوع خاص من قبل الأخت أسيل على هذا الرابط:

*pump flow rate = 300 * 1.8 = 540 gpm ممكن شرح هذه المعادلة ومن اين اتت ؟*


فيمكن العودة إليه للاطلاع على آراء مهندسينا الأفاضل

ولتسهيل الموضوع قمت برسم مثال على مخطط أوتوكاد لمناقشة جميع الحالات.

المثال:
لدينا تشيلر عدد 2 والتدفق اللازم لكل واحد هو 100 gpm
مربوط كل واحد منهما مع مضخة واحدة ذات سرعة ثابتة وتتصل المضختان على التفرع (التوازي)
بعد حساب الرفع اللازم لمحطة الضخ (المضختان معاً) تبين أن الرفع المطلوب هو 50 ft
والسؤال هو: ما هي مواصفات (تدفق ورفع) كل مضخة من مضخات المحطة والتي على أساسها أقوم باختيار المضخة من الكتالوج؟

من خلال المخطط الأول نجد أن نقطة العمل هي النقطة X حيث التدفق 200 gpm والرفع 50 ft
وبما أن المطلوب تشغيل المضختين معاً والتصميم على هذا الأساس, لذلك فإن منحني المضختين يجب أن يمر من النقطة X وهو المنحني الذي رمزت له بـ P2
علماً أن المنحني P1 هو لمضخة واحدة فقط





ما فهمته من رأي بعض مهندسينا الأفاضل أنه لتحديد مواصفات المضخة الواحدة التي على أساسها يتم الاختيار فإننا نحسب قيم تقاطع منحني المضخة P1 مع منحني system curve أي النقطة Y حيث التدفق المطلوب هو 130 gpm والرفع 20 ft وعند وصل هاتين المضختين فإننا سنحصل على النقطة X المطلوبة

بالعودة للمخطط الثاني نجد أن النقطة Z تفي بالغرض وهي بمواصفات تدفق 100 gpm ورفع 50 ft, لأن كل مضخة يجب أن تعطي تدفق 100 gpm ورفع 50 ft وبتشغيل المضختين مع بعضهما البعض نحصل على النقطة X المطلوبة
لكن بفرض أن الحمل انخفض وتوقفت إحدى المضختين, فإن المضخة الثانية العاملة بالتأكيد لن تعطينا تدفق 100 gpm ورفع 50 ft لكن كما هو ملاحظ على المخطط فإن المضخة سوف تعمل عند نقطة عمل مختلفة وهي النقطة Y بتدفق أكبر قيمته 130 gpm لأن الرفع انخفض إلى قيمة 20 ft فقط





لكن السؤال هو ما المشكلة في اختيار المضخة على أساس النقطة Y باعتبار أنه على كل حال فإن تشغيل المضختين معاً سوف يعطينا النقطة X؟
الجواب هو:
بفرض أن منحني المضخة التي تم اختيارها على أساس Y يمر "بالصدفة" من النقطة Z فلا مشكلة من ذلك
لكن المشكلة سوف تظهر إذا كان منحني المضخة يمر من Y لكن لا يمر من Z كما هو موضح في المخطط الثالث, عندئذ نلاحظ أنه عند تشغيل المضختين معاً فلن نحصل على النقطة X التصميمية المطلوبة لكن ستكون نقطة مختلفة وهي X2 وبمواصفات مختلفة حيث أن التدفق هو 180 gpm عند رفع 40 ft وبالتالي التدفق التصميمي المطلوب غير محقق





خلاصة وجهة نظري (وقد أكون مخطئاً) أنه باعتبار أن المطلوب هو التصميم على أساس أن المضختين تعملان معاً عند النقطة X عند رفع معين H فإننا ببساطة نقوم باختيار المضخة عند نفس الرفع وتدفق يساوي حاصل قسمة التدفق الإجمالي على عدد المضخات العاملة
لكن ما يحدث عن تشغيل مضخة واحدة فقط هو ارتفاع التدفق عن القيمة الاسمية نتيجة لانخفاض الرفع ما يؤدي إلى أن المضخة تقوم بتزويد الشيلر بكمية أكبر من المطلوبة وبالتالي اختلال قيمة dT عن القيمة التصميمة (10 فهرنهايت مثلا) وهذه الحالة تسمى dt syndrome

وجميع الروابط والمراجع التي قام الأخوة الفاضلون بنشرها في الموضوع السابق لا تشير إلا أن اختيار المضخة يجب أن يكون على أساس النقطة Y لكن هي فقط تنبه إلى أنه في حال تشغيل مضخة واحدة من أصل اثنتين فإن التدفق لا يساوي نصف التدفق الإجمالي ولكن أكثر (ربما أكثر بـ 30% أو حتى 80% وذلك حسب انحناء منحنيات المضخة والسستم هل هي مسطحة Flat أم منحدرة Steep) وهذا الأمر متفق عليه

أرجو من أساتذتنا الأفاضل المشاركة وإبداء الرأي وتصحيح ما أخطأت به وأخص بالذكر من شارك في الموضوع الأساسي


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

قمت بإدراج المخططات الثلاثة في المرفقات لمن لم تظهر عنده المخططات أو في حال حذفها من موقع الرفع بعد فترة


----------



## zanitty (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صديقى 
ايه رايك تراجع المشاركه دى و بعدين نتناقش 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=240607&p=2723735#post2723735


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

باشا أنا قرأت المكتوب في أشري وهو كالتالي:



> Plotting a system curve across the parallel pump curve shows the operating points for both single and parallel pump operation.
> Note that single pump operation does not yield 50% flow. The system curve crosses the single pump curve considerably to the right of its operating point when both pumps are running.


وملخص الكلام أنه في حال تشغيل مضخة واحدة فقط (من أصل مضختين) فإن نقطة العمل لهذه المضخة ستقع على يمين نقطة العمل للمضخة نفسها فيما لو تم تشغيل المضختين معاً 

يعني وفق أمثلتي فإن نقطة العمل للمضخة عندما تعمل منفردة هي النقطة Y وليست Z
وهذا لا خلاف عليه أبداً




> This leads to two important concerns:
> 
> the motor must be selected to prevent overloading during operation of a single pump
> 
> a single pump can provide standby service for up to 80% of the design flow, the actual amount depending on the specific pump curve and system curve


وهنا يقول أن هذا الكلام يؤدي بنا إلى امرين هامين:
الأول أنه يجب اختيار محرك المضخة بحيث لا يؤدي إلى تحميل زائد عند عمل المضخة بشكل منفرد
الثاني أن المضخة يمكن أن تعطيك 80% زيادة عن التدفق التصميمي وذلك تبعاً لشكل منحني المضخة والسستم
وأيضاً هذا لا خلاف عليه

وهنا لي تعليق: أنه عندما ذكر موضوع المحرك فهذا أمر خاص بالشركة المصنعة, لأنه من الطبيعي أن يتم تركيب محرك للمضخة يغطي مجال العمل الكلي للمضخة وليس نقطة معينة فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كانت المضخة تعمل عند نقطة BEP أي المردود الأعلى فإنها تحتاج إلى محرك باستطاعة 1 حصان مثلاً, لكن عندما تعمل بمردود أقل بكثير فإنها تحتاج إلى محرك باستطاعة أكبر من 1 حصان, لذلك فإن المحرك المركب على المضخة لن يكون باستطاعة 1 حصان ولكن 2 حصان مثلا ليغطي جميع نقاط العمل

خلاصة المكتوب أنه لم يذكر أن يتم اختيار المضخة عند النقطة Y التي شرحتها في الموضوع الأساسي
لذلك أعود وأتساءل: لماذا بعض مهندسينا الأفاضل يرون أن يتم الاختيار عند النقطة Y وليس النقطة Z


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم وشيق والاغلب لم ينتبهوا لهذا الامر المهم عند الاختيار..نرجو توضيح الامر باستفاضة ولكم جزيل الشكر ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## toktok66 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت ارفاق نص اشري كاملا كاملا كاملا لان اول اربع اسطر فيهم الخلاصه لكلا من الموضوعين - الموضوع بسيط جدا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بشمهندس toktok66 هذه الفقرة مقتبسة بشكل كامل من ASHRAE حول موضوع ربط المضخات على التفرع حسب الملف الذي دلني عليه أستاذنا Zanitty, فأرجو تحديد الفقرة التي تخالف وجهة نظري, أو أتمنى إرفاق أي ملف أو صورة من أشري أو غيره لتبيان وجهة النظر المخالفة أو على الأقل أرجو سماع وجهة نظركم في تحليل الموضوع



> *Parallel Pumping
> *When pumps are applied in parallel, each pump operates at the same head and provides its share of the system flow at that head (Figure 32). Generally, pumps of equal size are recommended, and the parallel pump curve is established by doubling the flow of the single pump curve.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي أسامة وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## toktok66 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع واضح وصريح ولا يحتاج توضيح من وجهه نظري واول اربع اسطر فيهم الخلاصه - انا لا اختلف معك مهندس اسامه ولا اختلف مع غيرك من المهندسين الافاضل- وما اود توضيحه ان الموضوع واضح وصريح وبسيط واعتقد انه لايحتاج شرح او اجتهاد وانما يحتاج قراءه بتأني لمده 10 دقائق
والله اعلى واعلم
واشكرك على ارفاق النص الكامل


----------



## راما المصرية (6 سبتمبر 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> الموضوع واضح وصريح ولا يحتاج توضيح من وجهه نظري واول اربع اسطر فيهم الخلاصه - انا لا اختلف معك مهندس اسامه ولا اختلف مع غيرك من المهندسين الافاضل- وما اود توضيحه ان الموضوع واضح وصريح وبسيط واعتقد انه لايحتاج شرح او اجتهاد وانما يحتاج قراءه بتأني لمده 10 دقائق
> والله اعلى واعلم
> واشكرك على ارفاق النص الكامل


وبالنسبة للناس لي ما عندهاش خبرة ؟


----------



## fayek9 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا الموضوع مخصص للنقاش عن كيفية اختيار مضخات موصولة على التفرع (التوازي) ضمن دارة مغلقة كدارة الشيلر
> 
> ...


 الاستفسارات باللأحمر


----------



## fayek9 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس أسامة عندى سؤال لو سمحت كيف يمكننى رسم سيستم كيرف لاى منظومة نقوم بتصميمها وذلك لعمل مطابقة بينه و بين كيرف الطلمبه 
اثناء مرحلة التصميم ؟ وياحبذا لو وضحت الكلام بمثال بالأرقام ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## londonw2 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/39179700/TEH-1109-Parallel-and-Series-Pump-Application


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

بشمهندس وجهة نظري ووجهة نظر الأخوة متباينة وبالتالي أحد الرأيين هو الصحيح, وباعتبار أن الأمر واضح أرجو تحديد فقرة من أشري أو أي مرجع يبين ما سبب اعتماد النقطة y وأن تحدد لي ما هو الخطأ في كلامي في المشاركة الأولى



toktok66 قال:


> الموضوع واضح وصريح ولا يحتاج توضيح من وجهه نظري واول اربع اسطر فيهم الخلاصه - انا لا اختلف معك مهندس اسامه ولا اختلف مع غيرك من المهندسين الافاضل- وما اود توضيحه ان الموضوع واضح وصريح وبسيط واعتقد انه لايحتاج شرح او اجتهاد وانما يحتاج قراءه بتأني لمده 10 دقائق
> والله اعلى واعلم
> واشكرك على ارفاق النص الكامل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس أسامة عندى سؤال لو سمحت كيف يمكننى رسم سيستم كيرف لاى منظومة نقوم بتصميمها وذلك لعمل مطابقة بينه و بين كيرف الطلمبه
> اثناء مرحلة التصميم ؟ وياحبذا لو وضحت الكلام بمثال بالأرقام ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر



أخ fayek9 ,

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن تدفق مضخة واحدة في حال تشغيلها بدون الثانية, فيمكن الحصول على التدفق التصميمي (50%) بتركيب صمام drv على مخرج كل مضخة ومعايرة هذا الصمام على التدفق المطلوب لكن أنا قمت بتبسيط المسألة واعتبرته غير موجود.

بالنسبة لموضوع رسم منحني السستم باعتبار أنه لديك نقطة العمل (ولتكن Q=100gpm و H=50ft) فيمكن من خلال القانون:
H1/H2={Q1/Q2} ^2

حيث Q1, H1 بيانات النقطة الأولى
Q2, H2 بيانات نقطة جديدة

مثلاً نفترض القيمة Q2=1gpm وبالتالي بتطبيق القانون نجد أن H2=5ft
وبنفس الطريقة نقوم بإيجاد عدة نقاط مختلفة وبالتالي رسم المنحني

أو يمكن بطريقة ثانية استخدام القانون:
H=K.Q^2
حيث K ثابت نحسبه بتطبيق بيانات النقطة الأولى فنجد أن K=0.005
وبالتالي يمكن رسم المنحني من خلال العلاقة:
H=0.005*Q^2

علماً ان المذكور سابقاً خاص بالدارات المغلقة كدارة الشيلر, أما للدارات المفتوحة فيجب إدخال قيمة الارتفاع الستاتيكي Hs

ويمكن الاطلاع على الملف التالي:
http://www.grundfos.com/content/dam/CBS/global/whitepapers/Whitepaper%20-%20System%20Curves.pdf


----------



## toktok66 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

حتى لو وجهات النظر مختلفه فاحترامها واجب - واعتقد ان السبب في اختلاف وجهات النظر يعود الى عدم التاني في قراءه نص المرجع - وبالنسبه لسؤالك في تحديد فقره من اشري او اي مرجع فردي عليه ان الاقتباس اللذي وضعت انت بنفسك من الاشري - اما ماهو الخطأ في كلامك او كلام غيرك من الزملاء فاعذرني فانا افضل ان اصمت واوجه الزملاء بشكل لطيف دون ان انحاز لفكره على حساب اخرى




أسامة الحلبي قال:


> بشمهندس وجهة نظري ووجهة نظر الأخوة متباينة وبالتالي أحد الرأيين هو الصحيح, وباعتبار أن الأمر واضح أرجو تحديد فقرة من أشري أو أي مرجع يبين ما سبب اعتماد النقطة y وأن تحدد لي ما هو الخطأ في كلامي في المشاركة الأولى


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (7 سبتمبر 2013)

The pumps will pump where they each intersect the system curve. Please take note of the following:



With two pumps running they intersect at a higher head (B) and a greater capacity than if one pump was running.
To determine the flow of an individual pump while both are running, trace back at that combined head to the single pump curve and read the flow for each pump at "G". With two pumps running, the system head is higher causing each pump to reduce its capacity a little bit.


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (7 سبتمبر 2013)

استكمالا للكلام المكتوب التدفق للمضخة الاولى هي النقطة g وليست y 
وذلك كله نقلا عن المهندس محمد ميك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## agordat1977 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

londonw2 قال:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/39179700/TEH-1109-Parallel-and-Series-Pump-Application



لتحميل الرابط المذكور أعلاه :

http://www.4shared.com/office/3-qWbeKg/pumps-in-parallel-and-series.html


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (10 فبراير 2014)

النقطة g تمثل تدفق المضخة عندما تعمل المضختين معاً
النقطة a تمثل تدفق المضخة عندما تعمل مضخة واحدة فقط



أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 93260
> استكمالا للكلام المكتوب التدفق للمضخة الاولى هي النقطة g وليست y
> وذلك كله نقلا عن المهندس محمد ميك


----------



## wael114 (21 فبراير 2014)

موضوع مهم بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا ​


----------



## كاسر (22 فبراير 2014)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا الموضوع مخصص للنقاش عن كيفية اختيار مضخات موصولة على التفرع (التوازي) ضمن دارة مغلقة كدارة الشيلر
> 
> ...







إلى هنا كلام لا غبار عليه

أتفق معك 100% فهو موافق لما شرحه الاشري حسب فهمي

وأشكرك على هذا الابداع في الطرح


----------



## كاسر (22 فبراير 2014)

بقي أن نعرف الحالات التي يمكن أن يحصل فيها خطأ نتيجة اختيار المضخات

هل تتوقع يا مهندس اسامة أن الحالة التي ذكرها الاخوة المهندسين هي نتيجة الخطأ الذي بينته أنت في آخر مشاركتك؟

أم أن هناك احتمال وجود خطأ واحتمالية أخرى ؟؟
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (22 فبراير 2014)

كاسر قال:


> بقي أن نعرف الحالات التي يمكن أن يحصل فيها خطأ نتيجة اختيار المضخات
> 
> هل تتوقع يا مهندس اسامة أن الحالة التي ذكرها الاخوة المهندسين هي نتيجة الخطأ الذي بينته أنت في آخر مشاركتك؟
> 
> ...





كاسر قال:


> بقي أن نعرف الحالات التي يمكن أن يحصل فيها خطأ نتيجة اختيار المضخات
> 
> هل تتوقع يا مهندس اسامة أن الحالة التي ذكرها الاخوة المهندسين هي نتيجة الخطأ الذي بينته أنت في آخر مشاركتك؟
> 
> ...




أخي العزيز كاسر,

بتركيز بسيط في المخطط الثالث الذي أوردته في الموضوع ستجد أن اختيار المضخة بناءا على النقطة y "ربما" يؤدي إلى مشكلة كبيرة وابتعاد النقطة الفعلية عن النقطة التصميمة x طبعا إلا في حال كان منحني المضخة يمر من y و z
وشخصياً لم أجد أي مرجع يقول بأن اختيار المضخات -عندما تكون على التفرع- يتم على أساس النقطة y

لذلك أنا لا أجزم بحصول خطأ فني في حال تم الاختيار على أساس y لأن هناك احتمال أن تكون النقطة z منطبقة أو قريبة من المنحني المار من y وعندها لا تلاحظ أي مشكلة ... لكن أعود وأكرر أن هذه الحالة ستكون "صدفة" جاءت عن طريق اختيار خاطئ


----------



## كاسر (22 فبراير 2014)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> أخي العزيز كاسر,
> 
> بتركيز بسيط في المخطط الثالث الذي أوردته في الموضوع ستجد أن اختيار المضخة بناءا على النقطة y "ربما" يؤدي إلى مشكلة كبيرة وابتعاد النقطة الفعلية عن النقطة التصميمة x طبعا إلا في حال كان منحني المضخة يمر من y و z
> وشخصياً لم أجد أي مرجع يقول بأن اختيار المضخات -عندما تكون على التفرع- يتم على أساس النقطة y
> ...



أشكرك مهندس أسامة

كلامك واضح بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

تمنيت لو أن الاخوة الذين وقفوا على المشكلة افادتنا بمرئياتهم لتكتمل الصورة ونخرج بخلاصة

شكرا للجميع


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (23 فبراير 2014)

أنا معك بالكلام و بحب ضيف أنه موتور المضخة أيضا يجب أن يتم اختياره بدقة ليحمي المضخة من الحمل الزائد عليها overloading و اللي ممكن يحصل لما بتشتغل المضخة لحالها (لما بتكون موصولة عالتفرع مع مضخة تانية) لأنه التدفق حيكون أكبر من نصف الكمية كما قمت أنت بالإشارة له.

و شكرا


----------

